# Garmin E-TREX ??



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 22, 2009)

I use the Legend model and like it but...under a tree canopy the signal is frequently lost.

Has anybody actually compared the HC model against the standard LEGEND model under tree canopy to see if the increased sensitivity of the HC model can hold the signal better?

I'm considering making the purhase while they're on sale, but don't want to throw money away.

Appreciate any info..thanks.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 26, 2009)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> I use the Legend model and like it but...under a tree canopy the signal is frequently lost.
> 
> Has anybody actually compared the HC model against the standard LEGEND model under tree canopy to see if the increased sensitivity of the HC model can hold the signal better?
> 
> ...



I don't know about the HC model itself, but I can tell you there's a HUGE difference in sensitivity in Garmin models based on the chipset they use.  I've owned an Etrex Venture and a Garmin GPS60 in the past, and they both were awful under canopy.  I finally got a Garmin GPSMAP 60CSX last summer and the difference was UNBELIEVABLE.  It's the exact same unit  and antenna as the GPS60 I had before but with the high-sensitivity chipset.  So if the HC has the high-sensitivity chipset, I say go for it!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 15, 2010)

My etrex had problems picking up a satelite in the mountains!!! In fact now it wont even hook up in my driveway in Woodstock!


----------



## Dr_Science (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Legend for personal use, and use an HC for quick and dirty stuff at work. For high-precision work, I use a Trimble, and while there's really no comparison between that unit and a "civilian" GPS, I'm very pleased and impressed with the HC. For the small price, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 30, 2010)

*Avoided them back in the 90's*

They were great on open water, but a disaster under tree canopies and covers, which was exactly where I was hunting and hiking.  

Garmin's models with an "H" solved the canopy and cover problem.  If you go into deep woods get the new "H" (in the model name) models.  Not an old one.


----------



## sto1993 (Apr 21, 2010)

The etrex is a good system... very easy to use and it doesn't get better for the price. I found one at www.traditioncreek.com

Good luck!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an Etrex it is OK but before you lay out your money look for one that has an electronic compass.  Mine does not and the compass only works if you are moving, if you stop it takes about 10-15 ft of movement to get it to react.  Quite aggravating.  I will replace mine as soon as I can.


----------



## germag (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an Etrex Vista HCx. It has an electronic compass as well as a barometer/altimiter and Topo maps.


----------



## danmc (May 14, 2010)

I had an Etrex Legend (no "H").  After seeing how mine performed versus my brothers Etrex Vista HCX I upgraded.  There was no comparison in terms of sensitivity.  His would track under canopy and in his pack.  I had to carry mine holding it level and under canopy it had issues.  I've been much happier with the "H".


----------



## Georgia27 (May 15, 2010)

I used to hunt with a regular garmin etrex handheld gps until i got deep into a swamp at bullard creek and lost satellite.  I bought the Garmin Etrex H for $89 and it solved the problem..  I can go as deep in the woods anywhere with that model and know that i will be comin back out the same day....lol   I like it!!


----------



## danmc (May 15, 2010)

just don't forget spare batteries if you're counting on the GPS instead of it being a bonus.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2010)

Any of the HCX receivers make it a completely different unit!  I have the Legend HCX and it is awesome.  This is my forth GPS receiver and by far the best.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (May 19, 2010)

*Definately get the HCX!*

Hand to hand comparison at the same time on the same course, under deep canopy proved their is a huge difference in these units...spend a few bucks more, it's well worth it!


----------

